# My april fool's birthday bombs



## priorwomanmarine (Nov 3, 2011)

Starting Monday, 5 March 2012, I have decided to begin celebrating my 48th birthday (if you haven't guessed by the title...I was born on April Fool's) by bombing 48 unsuspecting Puffers. Each day Monday-Saturday I will put another bomb in the mail until I have mailed 48 bombs. Enjoy fellow Puffers cause I am stirring it up in here...hope your mailboxes and bunkers are ready. :spy:


----------



## Machine (Feb 3, 2012)

U rock happy birthday


----------



## priorwomanmarine (Nov 3, 2011)

lol


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

DDDDDDDAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYUUUUUUUUMMMMMM!!!!!!!!!!!! Go get 'em Linda!


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Damn Marines!!!


----------



## Pitbull (Sep 29, 2005)

Wow now that is an undertaking and happy birthday in advance.


----------



## doomXsaloon (Jul 25, 2011)

WHAT! That's craaaazy!! You can't be serious!? This....
Ohhhhhhh, I get it...It's an April Fool's _joke!!_ You're joking, right!? hahahaha?????


----------



## priorwomanmarine (Nov 3, 2011)

Nope...no joke....Happy Birthday to me


----------



## doomXsaloon (Jul 25, 2011)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, INDEED!!! BOMBS AWAY!!! :boom:


----------



## Who Killed Thursby? (Mar 31, 2011)

This is madness!


----------



## foster0724 (Jun 9, 2010)

Nice linda. What a way to spend your birthday month(s).


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Holy shit Linda! That's insane opcorn:


----------



## priorwomanmarine (Nov 3, 2011)

I've been saving up and listening. Finding out who is naughty or nice...I'm mean taking notes.


----------



## Who Killed Thursby? (Mar 31, 2011)

It's threads like these that make me feel happy that I'm safe from this sort of nonsense


----------



## Lopezoscar03 (Nov 2, 2011)

this is going to be EPIC


OORAH MARINE!!!


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

Lopezoscar03 said:


> this is going to be EPIC
> 
> OORAH MARINE!!!


Indeed...And I bought more popcorn today 

Happy Birthday Linda!


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

That is quite ambitious. Good luck.


----------



## priorwomanmarine (Nov 3, 2011)

No one is ever safe in PUFF.


Who Killed Thursby? said:


> It's threads like these that make me feel happy that I'm safe from this sort of nonsense


----------



## Who Killed Thursby? (Mar 31, 2011)

priorwomanmarine said:


> No one is ever safe in PUFF.


You underestimate the sneakiness of the Thursby.


----------



## IBEW (Jan 17, 2009)

This is going to be awesome.
I've never even heard of hit this massive!

*NOBODY MESSES WITH MY SISTER!*


----------



## Matt4370 (Jan 14, 2012)

48! Damn!! That's a lot of bombs! Happy birthday Linda!


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

priorwomanmarine said:


> I've been saving up and listening. Finding out who is naughty or nice...I'm mean taking notes.


So wait, are you bombing the ones who are naughty or nice? I need to know which way to go for the next few weeks...


----------



## Trilobyte (Sep 17, 2011)

Happy upcoming 29th Birthday. Looking forward to seeing the carnage from the 48 bombs though.


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

Matt4370 said:


> 48! Damn!! That's a lot of birthdays! Happy birthday Linda!


Did you see what he said to you Linda? I think you need to bomb him twice for that.


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

gasdocok said:


> Did you see what he said to you Linda? I think you need to bomb him twice for that.


Lol matt


----------



## DarrelMorris (Feb 7, 2012)

Holy Crap! :faint:


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

:bowdown: Pure evil...pure genius!


----------



## hachigo (Feb 14, 2012)

This IS madness!!! Happy birthday.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2012)

This is going to be absolute chaos!!! 48 bombs, that's Shuckins territory!!!!


----------



## priorwomanmarine (Nov 3, 2011)

Naughty or nice...all depending on my mood. he he he


gasdocok said:


> So wait, are you bombing the ones who are naughty or nice? I need to know which way to go for the next few weeks...


----------



## priorwomanmarine (Nov 3, 2011)

Thanks Bob. Let's see where those bombs land??


gasdocok said:


> Did you see what he said to you Linda? I think you need to bomb him twice for that.


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

This is the most awesome and horrifying thing that I've seen yet on Puff!

The only question I have is whether you used Puff math to come to 48 or if you're just sending out two bombs for each year of your age.


----------



## birdiemc (Feb 4, 2012)

happy birthday...I always knew WM's were crazy


----------



## TNTitan (Nov 7, 2011)




----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

48 bombs!! Holy Shitoly! Are you MRS. SHUCKINS?!?


----------



## Smoke0ne (Feb 2, 2012)

That's just nuts, 48, FOURTY-EIGHT BOMBS?! 

Congrats on the upcoming birthday!


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

whatever happened to the good old days when women lied about their age?

this is far too interesting not to be subscribed to

I'd say this is incredibly nuts, but considering that Linda is the mother if Staxed, I'd say this is just part of the family dynamic.

hit 'em hard, Marine


----------



## TNTitan (Nov 7, 2011)

thats over $200 in postage alone.


----------



## priorwomanmarine (Nov 3, 2011)

I have to show that the women on puff can be just as dangerous as the men. lol


----------



## Eastree (Jan 28, 2012)

Typical Marine lol ... can't think of what to do? Just blow sh*t up!


----------



## aaron72 (Jul 14, 2011)

A serial bomber. Look out.


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Thats weird. My Birthday is Monday March 5th.


----------



## Old Salty (Dec 12, 2011)

priorwomanmarine said:


> I have to show that the women on puff can be just as dangerous as the men. lol


I think you mean *MORE* dangerous. This is gonna be awesome to see!


----------



## Staxed (Oct 16, 2011)

um...mom...?

/calls loony bin


----------



## Null (Dec 4, 2011)

Can't wait to see how this one turns out!


----------



## priorwomanmarine (Nov 3, 2011)

I havent lost my mind...I have planned this mission out ahead of time.


Staxed said:


> um...mom...?
> 
> /calls loony bin


----------



## nikonnut (Dec 4, 2011)

So does this mean you're gonna get hit 49 times? 48+1 to grow on?


----------



## hipoblaze (Feb 1, 2012)

holy shit this is one helluva way of celebrating your b-day. i know its early but happy early b-day and as i am sure it has been said before you are an awesome SOTL.


joshey


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

Nice! I know I'm safe so, HAHAHAHHAHAHAHA.


----------



## Matt4370 (Jan 14, 2012)

gasdocok said:


> Did you see what he said to you Linda? I think you need to bomb him twice for that.


Ha Ha, I see what you did there! Tried to throw me under the fat ninja again huh?!?! I thought we Matt's had each others back? Well, Linda did already bomb me once, and Daniel assured me I was safe and secure from any and all harm from his family members for at least 6 months (OK, not really, I am totally lying). Linda, just remeber, we are close to the same age, and we need to stick together in these trying times!!!

Am I safe yet?


----------



## priorwomanmarine (Nov 3, 2011)

Even Daniel doesn't know if he is safe.


Matt4370 said:


> Ha Ha, I see what you did there! Tried to throw me under the fat ninja again huh?!?! I thought we Matt's had each others back? Well, Linda did already bomb me once, and Daniel assured me I was safe and secure from any and all harm from his family members for at least 6 months (OK, not really, I am totally lying). Linda, just remeber, we are close to the same age, and we need to stick together in these trying times!!!
> 
> Am I safe yet?


----------



## priorwomanmarine (Nov 3, 2011)

Even Daniel doesn't know if he is safe.


Matt4370 said:


> Ha Ha, I see what you did there! Tried to throw me under the fat ninja again huh?!?! I thought we Matt's had each others back? Well, Linda did already bomb me once, and Daniel assured me I was safe and secure from any and all harm from his family members for at least 6 months (OK, not really, I am totally lying). Linda, just remeber, we are close to the same age, and we need to stick together in these trying times!!!
> 
> Am I safe yet?


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

priorwomanmarine said:


> Even Daniel doesn't know if he is safe.


almost 29 and so evil...Love it


----------



## Goatmilk (Jan 2, 2012)

priorwomanmarine said:


> I've been saving up and listening. Finding out who is naughty or nice...I'm mean taking notes.


Finding out who's naughty or nice.................making a list...................giving out gifts................I FIGURED IT OUT! SANTA!!!!!!!!!!!!! I finally found you after all these years. And all my friends told me you weren't real pfft.

I think I know one person who is definitely safe so I think I'll start making nice with him in chat so he'll let me come hide out at his place.


----------



## priorwomanmarine (Nov 3, 2011)

lol


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

She is woman, hear her ROAR!


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

Still roaring!


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

And finally, in honor of all of the men and women who have,do, and will in the future.......work on the H-53, of wich Linda and I and what seemed like everyone else in chat yesterday was too


----------



## falconman515 (Jul 10, 2011)

This Is Going To Be Fun To Watch !!!

Happy Birthday Linda ... Go Get Em'


----------



## WV_cigar_guy (Feb 19, 2012)

48 bombs?!?!? You do not look old enough to be suffering from senility (Pleaseeee do not take this offensively ray Happy birthday and have fun blowing sh*t up.


----------



## Wallbright (Jan 2, 2011)

I can't wait to see the carnage!!


----------



## Quietville (Sep 12, 2011)

nikonnut said:


> So does this mean you're gonna get hit 49 times? 48+1 to grow on?


Sounds like I need 48 other people to message me =) If you catch my drift...


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

I thought I was crazy!


----------



## Pianoman178 (Oct 16, 2011)

WOW, GO LINDA!!!!

This is going to be epic. Subscribing.


----------



## vink (Nov 29, 2011)

OMG!
Bomb them all!!!
good idea!


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

So now we just wait? Is this the calm before the storm?


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Michigan_Moose said:


> I thought I was crazy!


you are, Squidwinkle..but there's crazy smart and then there's crazy..well, you...Linda's act of madness has obviously been well thought out and will be executed with precision and malice of forethought....you, on the other hand, probably just downed a bottle of scotch one night and thought to yourself, "Gee, I wonder what would happen if I bombed the 2 Petes and Shuckins with a bunch of drug store cigars?"...not exactly Nobel Prize candidate material, but highly original.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Michigan_Moose said:


> I thought I was crazy!


YOU ARE CRAZY!!



ouirknotamuzd said:


> you are, Squidwinkle..but there's crazy smart and then there's crazy..well, you...Linda's act of madness has obviously been well thought out and will be executed with precision and malice of forethought....you, on the other hand, probably just downed a bottle of scotch one night and thought to yourself, "Gee, I wonder what would happen if I bombed the 2 Petes and Shuckins with a bunch of drug store cigars?"...not exactly Nobel Prize candidate material, but highly original.


And I couldn't have said it ^ any better than Pete did!!


----------



## HWiebe (Jul 13, 2010)

Wow Linda. This is one of the largest bombing campaigns I've seen in my time here at Puff. Happy Birthday SOTL.


----------



## Bunnosaurusrex (Feb 1, 2012)

Happy birthday Linda, good luck on the insane bombing run, i guess this is what they teach in the marines... accuracy by volume right?


----------



## Johnpaul (Aug 15, 2011)

Happy Birthday Linda. This is awesome sister. Go get em! opcorn:op2:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

The thought of dealing with the USPS for 48 days in a row keeps me up at night lol!

You are a beast.


----------



## priorwomanmarine (Nov 3, 2011)

So the first has landed. Hmm wonder who is next and next and next and next wuhahaha


----------



## HugSeal (Dec 5, 2011)

Love the idea! And cannot wait to see it all play out.


----------



## beercritic (Feb 13, 2011)

Uh, did I ever mention how attractive you are in that avatar picture?

Joe


----------



## Matt4370 (Jan 14, 2012)

beercritic said:


> Uh, did I ever mention how attractive you are in that avatar picture?
> 
> Joe


Sweet talk ain't gonna work. If she is willing to target her own offspring, none of us are safe!!

Way to Linda! Did I ever tell you how much I appreciated the bomb you _already_ hit me with?!?!?! Hmmm, huh, hmmm, huh??


----------



## priorwomanmarine (Nov 3, 2011)

Wow, nice try


beercritic said:


> Uh, did I ever mention how attractive you are in that avatar picture?
> 
> Joe


----------



## priorwomanmarine (Nov 3, 2011)

Anyway


Matt4370 said:


> Sweet talk ain't gonna work. If she is willing to target her own offspring, none of us are safe!!
> 
> Way to Linda! Did I ever tell you how much I appreciated the bomb you _already_ hit me with?!?!?! Hmmm, huh, hmmm, huh??


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

Don't know how I missed this mess...what the hell has gotten into you Marine Lady???

I wish you a super happy birthday! It's cool to know that 48 can still be hot!


----------



## priorwomanmarine (Nov 3, 2011)

Just had to share.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

eep: Nope

:behindsofa: Nope

I feel a I may have a target on my back, for a drunken moment on v-herf, but I can only hope, she has forgotten that....


----------



## beercritic (Feb 13, 2011)

5.0 said:


> And finally, in honor of all of the men and women who have,do, and will in the future.......work on the H-53, of wich Linda and I and what seemed like everyone else in chat yesterday was too


The H-53 needs THAT Much work? Dang, I was thinking about borrowing one to surprise someone. Guess I won't if they need to spend that much time in the shop. Maybe a nice Pug would better suit them. Probably cause more damage over time. Heh, heh, heh.

Joe


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

Well I should be safe; just re-received your bomb today. (oh yes, military mail finally released my stash. And I have no room, what to do what to do?)


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

So I wandered home today after my late finish - robotics class that I teach after school. Wandered in to my living room and immediately smelled....what the hell? I ordered a free sample of pipe tobacco, but that smells like burned cat hair.

The cat was in the corner, scared witless. But she's a cat, so that's not a big stretch.

However, next to an envelope of pipe tobacco sent to me (#winning!) was a box.

I've been bomb-proof for a while. Who could this be? Opened the box and had a flashback from the army.

DEATH FROM ABOVE!









HdM Excalibur - haven't had one of those in a while - they're tasty

Joyo de Nicaragua celebracion - I've wanted to try one of these for a long time but haven't gotten around to it. Well, now I have!

Carlos Torano Exodus 1959 - one of my favorite sticks - I always enjoy these. In fact, I just said goodbye to my last one the other day!

Thank you very much and I hope that you have a great birthday. This really made my day.


----------



## priorwomanmarine (Nov 3, 2011)

cool...another happy victim


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

The longer this goes on, the more you get lulled into a false sense of security.


----------



## priorwomanmarine (Nov 3, 2011)

No where to hide, no where to run. I love violating puffers!!


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

priorwomanmarine said:


> No where to hide, no where to run. I love violating puffers!!


You are such a tease.... :hug: :kiss:


----------



## priorwomanmarine (Nov 3, 2011)

I try my best. lol


WyldKnyght said:


> You are such a tease.... :hug: :kiss:


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

priorwomanmarine said:


> I try my best. lol


Do or do not; there is no try.


----------



## priorwomanmarine (Nov 3, 2011)

So for those of you that have been asking about a list...yes there is a list but if I told who the recipients were it wouldn't be fun. I have added another element...I am going to send them out randomly just to make it more fun and nerve racking for others. And as you can see not even Daniel (Staxed) knows who is on the list...I bombed him. Just thought I would show you some behind the scenes action though. Happy Birthday to all the willing victims...muwahaha


----------



## gosh (Oct 17, 2011)

This is the real reason Staxed is so nuts. He came from insane genetic material!

Seriously Linda, you are nucking futs.


----------



## priorwomanmarine (Nov 3, 2011)

Come on with a birthday on April Fool's should we expect anything less?


----------



## gosh (Oct 17, 2011)

priorwomanmarine said:


> Come on with me being insane should we expect anything less?


I fixed that for you.


----------



## Bigcatohmy (Jan 19, 2012)

Wow that's awesome. Happy Bombing, and Happier Birthday!


----------



## priorwomanmarine (Nov 3, 2011)

That sums it up in a "nutshell"


gosh said:


> I fixed that for you.


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

damn linda! that's quite a lineup!


----------



## Bunnosaurusrex (Feb 1, 2012)

Yeah hadn't heard much from this thread in a little while... U was beginin to wonder if the men in white coats had come for you linda... Those boxes sure do look ominous tho, imenent destruction makes everyone nervous lol


----------



## priorwomanmarine (Nov 3, 2011)

Destruction is what I'm looking for.


Bunnosaurusrex said:


> Yeah hadn't heard much from this thread in a little while... U was beginin to wonder if the men in white coats had come for you linda... Those boxes sure do look ominous tho, imenent destruction makes everyone nervous lol


----------



## Bunnosaurusrex (Feb 1, 2012)

Lmao you are a hero to so many right now.... This is taking bombing to a completely diferent level and its fricking awesome!!!!!!


----------



## Staxed (Oct 16, 2011)

just to let you know, I'm not getting you anything for your birthday


----------



## DarrelMorris (Feb 7, 2012)

This is the most insane bombing campaign....by an insane bomber. I can't wait to see the rest of the damage.


----------



## Dubv23 (Aug 3, 2011)

This is going to be very fun to watch! 48 bombs is something crazy.

Happy birthday to you/us. Mine was this past Saturday.


----------



## Goldstein (Mar 7, 2012)

What an assult on Puff members everywhere. Happy Birthday PWM


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

LOB = Left Out Brains. What are you thinking woman! You're going to scar and or injure many fine people here


----------



## nikonnut (Dec 4, 2011)

When do they send the BUFF so you can begin the carpet bombing?


----------



## priorwomanmarine (Nov 3, 2011)

I love you and just having you around is birthday present enough and the fact I know where your stash is. Pipe bacce is good enough.


Staxed said:


> just to let you know, I'm not getting you anything for your birthday


----------



## priorwomanmarine (Nov 3, 2011)

Az, ca, ma, nc, oh and pa


----------



## WV_cigar_guy (Feb 19, 2012)

priorwomanmarine said:


> Az, ca, ma, nc, oh and pa


:lolat: not WV, thank god :new_all_coholic:


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

priorwomanmarine said:


> Az, ca, ma, nc, oh and pa


AHA, no GE!!!:whoo:


----------



## priorwomanmarine (Nov 3, 2011)

muwahahaha...and there shall be more...stay tuned for further developements. Still taking notes.


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

priorwomanmarine said:


> muwahahaha...and there shall be more...stay tuned for further developements. Still taking notes.


hands Linda eraser


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

This is not the California your looking for...


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

WV_cigar_guy said:


> :lolat: not WV, thank god :new_all_coholic:


well, now you've done it Ryan.


----------



## WV_cigar_guy (Feb 19, 2012)

android said:


> well, now you've done it Ryan.


But Andrew.. IA is not on there either. *Hands Linda notebook* :mn


----------



## twinks (Mar 18, 2012)

Hmmm..... I wonder if I should be scared..... I see NC... :?:


----------



## priorwomanmarine (Nov 3, 2011)

muwahaha. It is so fun having a birthday like April Fools


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

priorwomanmarine said:


> muwahaha. It is so fun having a birthday like April Fools


And it fits you


----------



## Staxed (Oct 16, 2011)

lostdog13 said:


> And it fits you


yes, the fool part


----------



## priorwomanmarine (Nov 3, 2011)

Thank you for noticing. *writes in notebook again and burns eraser*


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

priorwomanmarine said:


> Thank you for noticing. *writes in notebook again and burns eraser*


it was a compliment


----------



## priorwomanmarine (Nov 3, 2011)

I love compliments. Hope you are doing well in GE John


----------



## vink (Nov 29, 2011)

Only 2 bombs left! Nice work!


----------



## Matt4370 (Jan 14, 2012)

I feel reasonably safe, there are plenty of other BOTL here in Cali!


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

priorwomanmarine said:


> I love compliments. Hope you are doing well in GE John


I am. TY ma'am.


----------



## gosh (Oct 17, 2011)

priorwomanmarine said:


> Az, ca, ma, nc, oh and pa


You can take OH off the list http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/308456-double-smacked-marine-who-woman-prior.html

Thanks again Linda! Seriously, thank you!


----------



## WV_cigar_guy (Feb 19, 2012)

gosh said:


> You can take OH off the list http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/308456-double-smacked-marine-who-woman-prior.html
> 
> Thanks again Linda! Seriously, thank you!


I guess there's only one person on Puff who lives in OH? Silly gosh :fencing:


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

gosh said:


> You can take OH off the list http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/308456-double-smacked-marine-who-woman-prior.html
> 
> Thanks again Linda! Seriously, thank you!


I Pretty sure she is still a woman...I mean, have you seen her picture?? Totally a hot chick...just saying


----------



## gosh (Oct 17, 2011)

Packerjh said:


> I Pretty sure she is still a woman...I mean, have you seen her picture?? Totally a hot chick...just saying


No doubt! But it was the first thing my wife said when she saw Linda's screen name in chat months ago "So wait, was she a woman prior to being a marine?", and I find it hilarious!



WV_cigar_guy said:


> I guess there's only one person on Puff who lives in OH? Silly gosh :fencing:


While you have a point, considering I did in fact get hit with her Birthday Bomb today, one would think I was the OH, or she would of listed more than one. Silly people from West Virgina!


----------



## priorwomanmarine (Nov 3, 2011)

Double smacked....did I do that?


gosh said:


> You can take OH off the list http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/308456-double-smacked-marine-who-woman-prior.html
> 
> Thanks again Linda! Seriously, thank you!


----------



## priorwomanmarine (Nov 3, 2011)

AR, IA, WV, NY, CA and SD


----------



## AgentJuggernaut (Apr 12, 2011)

More proof that nothing penetrates the Mormon bubble "protecting" Utah. Regardless, happy birthday and this has been an impressive bombing run.


----------



## Goldstein (Mar 7, 2012)

Happy Birthday...does this mean everyone is safe now? I am ready to come out of my safe room.


----------



## tysalem (Dec 31, 2011)

She got me!!!!!









I can't thank you enough and I cannot think of a more generous way to celebrate your Birthday. Happy Birthday and thank you again!

PS. I will be joining the Marine Corps soon and hopefully will start my journey at the end of this year. :thumb:


----------



## twinks (Mar 18, 2012)

Well I thought I was safe today because of course its Sunday.... Well I was wrong... I was all ready for church this morning when Dan once again threw a box at me and ran ... (this has been happening a lot lately..) So I ended up at church with no eyebrows and wild hair.. I always knew she had it out for me... guess you never can trust a mother in law lol!

Thank you Momma Burns for the awesome bomb and Happy Birthday!


----------



## priorwomanmarine (Nov 3, 2011)

Semper Fi. Fantastic choice. We gotta give these army guys a run for their money.


tysalem said:


> She got me!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## priorwomanmarine (Nov 3, 2011)

No one is safe yet...


----------



## priorwomanmarine (Nov 3, 2011)

oops


twinks said:


> Well I thought I was safe today because of course its Sunday.... Well I was wrong... I was all ready for church this morning when Dan once again threw a box at me and ran ... (this has been happening a lot lately..) So I ended up at church with no eyebrows and wild hair.. I always knew she had it out for me... guess you never can trust a mother in law lol!
> 
> Thank you Momma Burns for the awesome bomb and Happy Birthday!
> 
> View attachment 37770


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

priorwomanmarine said:


> No one is safe yet...


*Brain:* It appears she is right... This is what happend to me Saturday...










*Pinky:* Narf! Didn't see that one comming did you Brain?!?

*Brain:* No Pinky, I did not... Just joined our team and she bombs us?!? What is she thinking?!? It's not like we've ever bombed her...


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

ummmmmm, yeah ya did, mouse..what happened, those 3 bombs this weekend rattle that giant pumpkin you call a head?

kudos on a brilliant bombing campaign and a very happy birthday, Linda.


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

Geez I almost forgot...Happy Birthday Linda!

I have one coming up pretty soon too...I get to be 40 this year!


----------



## priorwomanmarine (Nov 3, 2011)

40 that is a good one...enjoy it


Packerjh said:


> Geez I almost forgot...Happy Birthday Linda!
> 
> I have one coming up pretty soon too...I get to be 40 this year!


----------



## priorwomanmarine (Nov 3, 2011)

That darn list of names.


the_brain said:


> *Brain:* It appears she is right... This is what happend to me Saturday...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jeepman_su (Mar 8, 2012)

Should have posted this in here instead of creating a new thread.....Thanks again Linda and Happy Birthday 

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/308544-linda-strikes-again.html


----------



## priorwomanmarine (Nov 3, 2011)

Another willing victim.


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

Happy birthday Linda!!! So, what was it, 2 bombs for every year you have been alive? That would make you 24, right?


----------



## priorwomanmarine (Nov 3, 2011)

lol


kozzman555 said:


> Happy birthday Linda!!! So, what was it, 2 bombs for every year you have been alive? That would make you 24, right?


----------



## Johnpaul (Aug 15, 2011)

You can add me as #46 in this long list of victims. Yes, I too got spanked by Linda and liked it.



A few nice smokes and a parachute bunny; sweet! It had been years since I had played with one of those so I just had to try it out.



Yep still fun to play with. Thank you so much Linda and I hope you had a great birthday yesterday.


----------



## priorwomanmarine (Nov 3, 2011)

Glad you enjoyed it


Johnpaul said:


> You can add me as #46 in this long list of victims. Yes, I too got spanked by Linda and liked it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

